# False pregnancy or not?



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

For the past few days my oldest gsd has been acting very strange. She is not spayed and can not be due to medical reasons. For the past 3 days she has been acting very out of sorts. She has started scraping and digging in her bed and also in the corners of rooms, she tried to get into my wardrobe and behind the couch yesterday which I found very strange. She has had 2 false pregnancies before and is not 6 years old. She was in heat at the end of September.

I have an 8 and a half month old Sheltie dog who is also not neutered. He had just turned 7 months when Mya was in heat. I'm not sure if at that age he would be capable of getting Mya pregnant or not? We always keep Mya separated from the other dogs when she is in heat and there is no one home but one of the other dogs has taken a liking to opening doors so sometimes he would let Mya out. 

I have no experience in breeding and have never had any intention to breed so I don't no how any of this works. I am thinking that maybe this is another false pregnancy but is there a chance that she could be pregnant? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Axel13 said:


> For the past few days my oldest gsd has been acting very strange. She is not spayed and can not be due to medical reasons. For the past 3 days she has been acting very out of sorts. She has started scraping and digging in her bed and also in the corners of rooms, she tried to get into my wardrobe and behind the couch yesterday which I found very strange. She has had 2 false pregnancies before and is not 6 years old. She was in heat at the end of September.
> 
> I have an 8 and a half month old Sheltie dog who is also not neutered. He had just turned 7 months when Mya was in heat. I'm not sure if at that age he would be capable of getting Mya pregnant or not? We always keep Mya separated from the other dogs when she is in heat and there is no one home but one of the other dogs has taken a liking to opening doors so sometimes he would let Mya out.
> 
> I have no experience in breeding and have never had any intention to breed so I don't no how any of this works. I am thinking that maybe this is another false pregnancy but is there a chance that she could be pregnant? Any advice is appreciated.



The bitch is over five and has not yet had a litter, so it is important that you know what you are dealing with. The older the bitch gets before having the first litter, the more likely there will be complications. On the other hand, nesting at six weeks into her pregnancy would be very odd indeed. 

Have you taken her temperature? There are other reasons a dog might have these symptoms, and six week post heat cycle in an older intact bitch that has not been bred could be pyometra. If the bitch is acting odd, take her temperature, and if it is high get her to the vet immediately -- I wouldn't even call for an appointment, I would rush there with the bitch, as it would be an emergency. If it is normal, then you have to compile all the symptoms and make an appointment with your vet to discuss the possibilities. It is early for x-rays, but you could do an ultrasound at this time. 

Pyo can be deadly. If you are seeing no discarge, that is the more dangerous of the two types. Usually the temperature will go up, and the blood work will show an elevation of white cell count I believe.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This was my thought too, pyometritis. I would take her in and have a vet go over her.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

selzer said:


> The bitch is over five and has not yet had a litter, so it is important that you know what you are dealing with. The older the bitch gets before having the first litter, the more likely there will be complications. On the other hand, nesting at six weeks into her pregnancy would be very odd indeed.
> 
> Have you taken her temperature? There are other reasons a dog might have these symptoms, and six week post heat cycle in an older intact bitch that has not been bred could be pyometra. If the bitch is acting odd, take her temperature, and if it is high get her to the vet immediately -- I wouldn't even call for an appointment, I would rush there with the bitch, as it would be an emergency. If it is normal, then you have to compile all the symptoms and make an appointment with your vet to discuss the possibilities. It is early for x-rays, but you could do an ultrasound at this time.
> 
> Pyo can be deadly. If you are seeing no discarge, that is the more dangerous of the two types. Usually the temperature will go up, and the blood work will show an elevation of white cell count I believe.


Thank you for the quick reply. thankfully her temperature is normal. She isn't lethargic and is eating as usual. I called and talked to the vet and will go in for a check up tomorrow if she has not settled down. Hopefully all is well tomorrow!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Any news?


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Luckily she is back to her old self  A trip to the vet wasn't needed although she is going on Monday for a booster needle so I will ask the vet to check her over anyway! Thanks for asking and thanks for the advice


----------

